# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  21/07 04:30 Criciuma - Gremio: Đạp đáy bám đỉnh

## daiklinh688

*phong thái tối dạ của Criciuma là cơ hội thuận lợi để Gremio kiếm 3 điểm cho mục tiêu về đích trong Top 4.*





Sau khởi đầu mùa bóng mới ấn tượng, Criciuma đã thi đấu không tốt thời gian gần đây và phong độ tồi tệ đó đã đẩy họ gần tới khu vực xuống hạng. Chuỗi 3 trận không thắng đã khiến họ chỉ còn hơn khu vực nguy hiểm nhờ hiệu số bàn thắng bại tốt hơn.

Tinh thần toàn đội giờ là không tốt sau khi họ hòa Salgueiro 1-1 trên sân nhà tại Copa do Brasil giữa tuần qua, kết quả khiến họ bị loại khỏi giải đấu Cúp.   

Với Gremio, họ đang thi đấu khá thành công và việc HLV Renato Gaucho đến với CLB là tất cả những gì họ cần. Gremio hiện đạt phong độ cao khi vòng trước đã xuất sắc đánh bại đội đầu bảng thời điểm đó Botafogo trên sân nhà với tỷ số 2-1 để vươn lên vị trí thứ 6 với 3 điểm ít hơn đội bóng số 1 hiện tại Coritiba.

Để kết thúc mùa giải trong top 4, Gremio sẽ phải làm tất cả những có thể để giành 3 điểm trận này, trong khi Criciuma có lẽ cũng sẽ phải tính đến giải pháp mạo hiểm, khi họ đã không thắng ở 2 trận trên sân nhà đã qua. Khả năng lớn là Criciuma sẽ thua với tỷ số tối thiểu, bởi Gremio có xu hướng không ghi nhiều bàn thắng.


*Nhận định tỷ lệ cược (-0.99*1/4:0*0.91):*

Nhà cái đã nâng kèo của Gremio từ hòa-được-thua ăn ít thành kèo chấp ¼. Điều này cho thấy khả năng chiến thắng của Gremio đã ngày một cao. Tin vào đội khách. Kèo Xỉu (-0.95*2 1/2*0.85) cũng rất đáng để quan tâm



*Con số:*

2: Criciuma chỉ mới đánh bại Gremio có 2 lần và lần gần nhất đã cách đây gần 20 năm (1994).

5: Criciuma không thắng 5 trận qua.

7: Gremio không thắng ở 7 trận trên sân khách đã qua.

7: 7 trận trên sân khách gần nhất của Gremio đều có từ 2 bàn thắng trở xuống. 2

8,57: Criciuma và Gremio đều có tỷ lệ thắng kèo tệ thứ nhì giải 28,57%, chỉ hơn mỗi Corinthians.



*Lực lượng*

*Criciuma*: Douglas, Galatto, Gilson, Lins, Thiago Heleno, Tiago Dutra dính chấn thương. *Gremio*: Adriano bị treo giò. Barcos, Jean Deretti, Souza dính chấn thương.



*Đội hình dự kiến*

*Criciuma*: Bruno, Marlon, Ferraz, Ferreira, Sueliton, Elton, Pascoa, Brasilia, Ivo, Paulista, Cassiano

*Gremio*: Dida, Para, Werley, Bressan, Telles, Elano, Ramiro, Biteco, Roberto, Vargas, Kleber



*Dự đoán: 0-1*

----------

